# Windows 8 Pro Add Features Missing



## cloaked1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello, i've posted this in the Windows 7/Vista section as there doesn't seem to be a Windows 8 section yet. I've got a Windows 8 Media Center Pack product key, and the email from Microsoft says to use "Add Features". But it's not there. I've got Windows 8 Pro N, i've searched "add features" but there's nothing found, I've pressed CTRL + X and selected System, but there's nothing about adding any features. How can I open Add Features?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Moved to Windows 8 section . .


----------



## cloaked1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## cloaked1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't think you can add Media center to Windows 8 Pro N.
But I'm not sure, But to my understanding the add features is on The None N versions.
Like Windows 8 Core and Pro (non N Versions).

EDIT: I did find 
that MS forgot to add the Add features to the UK versions?
Windows 8 Media Center Pack not got email with key - Microsoft Community

I don't know if that'll help any but I thought I would post it.


----------



## cloaked1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

*PRO*, :l


----------



## cloaked1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

Is there a way to instal the media pack without Add Features?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are these the steps you followed?

 Request your free product key from Microsoft's Web site.
 Hit the shortcut, Win+W, then type "add features." Select "Add features to Windows 8."
 Click on "I already have a product key," then enter your product key. Click Next to continue.
 Agree to the licensing agreement, then click "Add features."


----------



## cloaked1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

I would have done that if the option was available, I've already got a free license key from Microsoft, It's been emailed to me, but when I search "Add Features" nothing comes up, in the search.


----------

